# Wax polish



## blackbirdbiker

I can get a good shine on the metal sides and back using MER, but the front is made of fibreglass and try as I might it stays dull. 8O 
So with nothing better to do I used some furniture wax and was amazed at what happened, it's now silky smooth with a brilliant shine I can even see my own reflection in it (not a good sight).
Can anybody foresee any problem by using furniture wax ,or should I be using something entirely different :roll:


----------



## greygit

blackbirdbiker said:


> I can get a good shine on the metal sides and back using MER, but the front is made of fibreglass and try as I might it stays dull. 8O
> So with nothing better to do I used some furniture wax and was amazed at what happened, it's now silky smooth with a brilliant shine I can even see my own reflection in it (not a good sight).
> Can anybody foresee any problem by using furniture wax ,or should I be using something entirely different :roll:


Can I ask which furniture polish you used? ;-)
Gary


----------



## davesport

Yes please. Reveal your secret  

D.


----------



## pippin

It is a shame that you live so far away - I would bring my own van down for you to repeat the experiment.


----------



## locovan

I think that before it has been mention that Pledge is the only one you can use as it has wax in it ??? am I right ???


----------



## pippin

You can still buy old-fashioned wax polish in a flat round tin.


----------



## locovan

pippin said:


> You can still buy old-fashioned wax polish in a flat round tin.


Hard work though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jezport

I would suggedt using a harder carnuba based polish, as furniture polish is very soft and can migrate easily, causing streaky screens and bodywork. Meguires do a good range of polish. Mer is very abrasive and should not be used too often otherwise you will remove the paint from the aluminium. For general cleaning Autoglym is pretty balanced between cutting and polishing but Meguires will give a longer lasting top coat.


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Well here's the rub, ahem scuse the pun, the polish I used was Antiquwax wax funiture polish, clear, lavender...oh dear. Now you're gonna say silly eejit, yeah but it works, loverly shine and water proof, and a nice smell. To be honest I've tried loads of different car/van polishes/treatments but they don't last very long 

We are doing another long trip this year and I need some thing that will last, not like last year when we got back the van was a total disgrace 8O 

Keith...


----------



## Jean-Luc

How to shine the fiberglass bits

Products for the above


----------



## Jezport

Jean-Luc said:


> How to shine the fiberglass bits
> 
> Products for the above


The link advises the use of acetone, this may be OK on a boat but I would keep it away from plastics on a motorhome as acetone will instantly disolve uncoated polycarbonate and may degrade some types of sealants and can also strip some types of paint.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Jezport said:


> Jean-Luc said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to shine the fiberglass bits
> 
> Products for the above
> 
> 
> 
> The link advises the use of acetone, this may be OK on a boat but I would keep it away from plastics on a motorhome as acetone will instantly disolve uncoated polycarbonate and may degrade some types of sealants and can also strip some types of paint.
Click to expand...

Thanks, obviously only for the gel coated fiberglass bits and as with all cleaning products accidental application to incompatible materials should be avoided.


----------



## alphadee

Having owned boats for many years I have seen what acetone does to GRP and would not take acetone anywhere near it !

Polishes containing silicones should also be avoided as the silicone can "migrate" into the gel coat. This will be a problem if you ever need any repairs carried out.

I have spent quite some time doing our van with Mer and the Autoglym - it looks great. I am hoping that a simple wash off will keep it like that for a while as we too have some very long trips coming up. 

If anyone has some cheap tins of elbow grease I would be interested in making a cash offer......!


----------



## Chausson

alphadee

If anyone has some cheap tins of elbow grease I would be interested in making a cash offer......!

I think they have some coming in Lidl's next week on special offer. :lol: :lol:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi try Spray & Shine off ebay. I bought this originally on Ideal World Shopping Channel. Its the best polish I have ever used. It has Karnuba wax, the hardest known and protects against everything and shines plastics and fibreglass.

Copy and paste this link to have a look

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ProShine-Spra...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item53daa1cb37

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## norm1955

*WAX POLISH*

Hi Please could you confirm the spelling of the wax polish.

Thanks

Norman


----------



## JimmyBee

I assume letting it get really dirty for 12 months when on the road won't stop it coming up super clean when applying polish when ones gets home?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

What`s all this polishing nonsense.
In five years of ownership and 24 years of caravan ownership, they got a good wash prior to holidays. TFR with a wash n wax mix.
Polished prior to trading in Same with cars.
Previous slk washed with hard surface cleaner and blasted with pressure wash. Still shone after 5 years of washing abuse. :lol: 

Too much to do other than polishing machinery

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Antiqwax is a furniture polish which gives good results on wood.
www.productbrokers.co.uk

One of my suppliers

Dave p

blackbirdbiker, what do you clean the bike with.
I only use glass cleaner in trigger spray bottles.


----------



## bigfrank3

I have been reading this post and quite a few others and It seems to me that I could spend a few hundred pounds and put in a lot of effort and produce a superb long lasting shine.

The waterless proshine again looks fantastic but the manufacturer sells a years supply of 4 bottles whch says to me it wants applying every week.

I am looking to apply a polish every 3 or 4 months and just wash in between.

Autogym seems to attract the dreaded black streaks after a short time.

The Meguiars polish seem to be the one that most like as it contains carnuba wax which is a really hard wax.

What does everyone else think, am I on the right lines for keeping my MH shining with not to much effort.

Thanks bigfrank3


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Read my post frank.
I use little effort.

Trigger spray hard surface cleaner removes black streaks.

Dave p


----------



## bigfrank3

Thanks Dave I am usually as idle as you but with the investment in the van her indoors decrees that it will shine

Frank


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Jezport

bigfrank3 said:


> I have been reading this post and quite a few others and It seems to me that I could spend a few hundred pounds and put in a lot of effort and produce a superb long lasting shine.
> 
> The waterless proshine again looks fantastic but the manufacturer sells a years supply of 4 bottles whch says to me it wants applying every week.
> 
> I am looking to apply a polish every 3 or 4 months and just wash in between.
> 
> Autogym seems to attract the dreaded black streaks after a short time.
> 
> The Meguiars polish seem to be the one that most like as it contains carnuba wax which is a really hard wax.
> 
> What does everyone else think, am I on the right lines for keeping my MH shining with not to much effort.
> 
> Thanks bigfrank3


Yes


----------



## bigfrank3

Well come on Jezport, share your priceless knowlege, what polish do you recommend. Frank


----------



## Jezport

bigfrank3 said:


> Well come on Jezport, share your priceless knowlege, what polish do you recommend. Frank


I already have done


----------



## bigfrank3

Sorry jezport I missed your post first time around   Frank


----------



## jonandjules

Simple - T cut.

Like you, our Hymer was great on the aluminium sides and dull on the front, both below and above the windscreen. Above the windscreen was so dull I thought that maybe that is how it was meant to be!

Some elbow grease with the Tcut and then a good go with some autoglym super resin followed with autoglym wax - and WOW!


----------



## pippin

I have just bought a couple of litre bottles of Spray&Shine.

www.proshine.tv

I am very dubious about trying it without a pre-wash to get rid of the crud first.

However, I tried it out first on the bonnet and with very little effort using the supplied microfibre cloths it came up sparkling. 
Very impressed.

I then tried it out on some black streaks and the results were absolutely amazing.
With just one quick spray and a wipe they disappeared!
Even the ingrained ones on the fridge vents vanished!

Running my finger along the side of the van instantly told me which bit I had cleaned because the friction reduced almost to nothing over the polished bit.

I am sold and over the next few days (weather permitting) the van will be returned to its showroom shine.


----------



## bigfrank3

Please post some photos before and after if possible please pippin, thanks, Frank


----------



## pippin

Better idea still, Frank, you come down here and try it out on my van!


----------



## pneumatician

As our Van is basically a fibreglass boat mounted on a Sprinter I treat as I would a GRP boat. Doubt if it would float but the construction does keep the water out.

I have just completed the annual clean and shine using "Poliprep and Poliglow. Takes about three days to complete, the pep part is the hard work, application of the glow is easy apart from going up and down the ladders.

I wrecked the last application by cleaning some stubborn marks off with Flash or similar. Removed the marks and the Glowcoat in a "Flash" http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/cry.gif

Steve


----------



## duxdeluxe

Two weeks ago, our Van looked dull and black streaky, not to mention a rather green looking roof.

I use Autoglym products on the cars so decided to invest in some autoglym motorhome cleaner. Wet the surface and a quick short spray, leave it for a few minutes and all the gunk just brushed away ith a soft brush, leaving it all sparkly White. When dry, I applied some super resin polish followed by their high definition Wax. Superb results and with luck, the wax should keep black streaks at bay. The motorhome cleaner was quite pricey (I got it on line from Elite, I think) but very very economical in use. Hope the above helps


----------

